# Craftsman 10" Table Saw w/ Dados



## kwilt06 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a 10" Craftsman table saw, and yesterday I bought a dado set. I put the dados on the arbor to make a 3/4" wide dado, and when I put the nut on to old the dados. The threads on the arbor only go half way through the nut. The question I want to know is this SAFE?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The nut needs to be fully seated, meaning threads all the way through. What you can safely do with a dado stack is remove the outside arbor washer, thus creating some extra threads for the nut.


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

kwilt06 said:


> I have a 10" Craftsman table saw, and yesterday I bought a dado set. I put the dados on the arbor to make a 3/4" wide dado, and when I put the nut on to old the dados. The threads on the arbor only go half way through the nut. The question I want to know is this SAFE?


Some say you have to get 3 threads threaded for it to be safe, looks like you only have about 1/8th an inch threaded which I would say is not safe.

Your best bet would be to set it to 1/4 or 1/2 inch and use your fence to nibble it in 2 passes.


----------



## Woodmaster123 (Feb 26, 2011)

If you are using the washer take that off and just use the nut. That should give you enough threads.


----------



## kwilt06 (Dec 28, 2011)

I took the washer off and the nut is only halfway thru the threads....I don't know a whole lot about table saws. Can i take the flat piece that is on the left side off? Kinda hard to explain w/o pictures.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there may be 2 washers?*

It's OK to remove them both for dados. I don't like what I'm hearing ...
With a 3/4" stack of blades there should be a 1/2" left for the nut to be fully threaded onto the arbor. Is this the case? How long is the arbor to start with? You may have a saw which is not recommended for a 3/4" stack? :blink: bill


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

afx said:


> Some say you have to get 3 threads threaded for it to be safe, looks like you only have about 1/8th an inch threaded which I would say is not safe.
> 
> Your best bet would be to set it to 1/4 or 1/2 inch and use your fence to nibble it in 2 passes.


Scott - by "arbor washer" you are talking about the inside washer, the one next to the motor? right?:blink: Not the one next to the nut.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

jschaben said:


> Scott - by "arbor washer" you are talking about the inside washer, the one next to the motor? right?:blink: Not the one next to the nut.


The outside washer is the only one that'd create any extra thread space.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

One of the saws I used to have, Ryobi maybe, had two washers, one inside and the other outside. The outside one was a belleville style washer and I would hate to leave that off. The Ridgid I have now just has the outside washer. My manual for the Ridgid says max 6" dado set, max 3/4" stack. 3/4" stack only leaves about two threads but I think I will take the two threads before I give up the lockwasher.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Which Craftsman? Mine is a 21829 and a 8" dado will not do a 3/4" cut, but a 6" dado will.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't remember the last time I dadoed on the TS. I really don't like it as it requires keeping the stock down and against the fence throughout the entire cut. For large or long pieces it can be a real PITA, even with feather boards and hold downs. Then there's the fact that you are machining face down, and can't really see what the heck is going on.

So, dadoes with a router is my preference, and I have no thread problems to worry about. JMO.










 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Waht?*



cocheseuga said:


> Which Craftsman? Mine is a 21829 and a 8" dado will not do a 3/4" cut, but a 6" dado will.


Better recheck this post. Me thinks you got it reversed.....
maybe wrong entirely. :blink:
Both my 6" and 8" stack dado sets will make a 3/4" wide dado.
Please explain this.  bill


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Better recheck this post. Me thinks you got it reversed.....
> maybe wrong entirely. :blink:
> Both my 6" and 8" stack dado sets will make a 3/4" wide dado.
> Please explain this.  bill


Some Craftsman TS will only handle a 6" stack. My first $300 saw w as that way because of the Craftsman table inserts.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

OP said:

I have a 10" Craftsman table saw, and yesterday I bought a dado set. I put the dados on the arbor to make a 3/4" wide dado, and when I put the nut on to old the dados. The threads on the arbor only go half way through the nut. The question I want to know is this SAFE? 





cocheseuga said:


> Which Craftsman? Mine is a 21829 and a 8" dado will not do a 3/4" cut, but a 6" dado will.





woodnthings said:


> Better recheck this post. Me thinks you got it reversed.....
> maybe wrong entirely. :blink:
> Both my 6" and 8" stack dado sets will make a 3/4" wide dado.
> Please explain this.  bill





jimmomech8 said:


> Some Craftsman TS will only handle a 6" stack. My first $300 saw w as that way because of the Craftsman table inserts.


I am obviously very confused... :blink:


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

With the 21829 (and parent BT3x models), you have to leave the inside spacer on or it will hit the housing. And when you do so, anything over 5/8", the outer blade(s) ride on the threads. A 6" set is recommended and preferred as the inner spacer isn't needed.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I am obviously very confused... :blink:


Me too, woodnthings. How in the world does the diameter of the blades have anything to do with the stack thickness? 3/4" thickness is still 3/4" thickness regardless of blade diameter. The arbor shaft capacity does not depend upon blade diameter at all. Am I missing something?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*don't feel bad*



Murphy's Law said:


> Me too, woodnthings. How in the world does the diameter of the blades have anything to do with the stack thickness? 3/4" thickness is still 3/4" thickness regardless of blade diameter. The arbor shaft capacity does not depend upon blade diameter at all. Am I missing something?


:blink:
Apparently in the world of the para-normal, tin foil hats and "toy" table saws there are space and time limitations which are beyond belief and explanation. It requires expertise in those areas to not only define the problem but come up with a resolution so elementary that even a novice woodworker can understand ... ..the dang thing won't fit in the saw, and if it could fit, it wouldn't spin, and if it did spin it would chew up something valuable...possibly an internal organ and self destruct.  Which in the "real" table saw world would be a good thing as long as no one was injured.  bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cocheseuga said:


> Which Craftsman? Mine is a 21829 and a 8" dado will not do a 3/4" cut, but a 6" dado will.


Is not 3/4" really 3/4" regardless of the blade diameter?

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If I correctly remember the Air Force (AF) specifications it was necessary to have 1 1/2 thread showing.

Otherwise the Quality Control (QC) people will flunk you.

George


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

cocheseuga said:


> With the 21829 (and parent BT3x models), you have to leave the inside spacer on or it will hit the housing. And when you do so, anything over 5/8", the outer blade(s) ride on the threads. A 6" set is recommended and preferred as the inner spacer isn't needed.


Is this thing on?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

cocheseuga said:


> Is this thing on?


I donno? I hear an echo...:blink: anyone else hear anything


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Arbor length obviously affects the amount of dado but there are also things hanging around inside the blade cavity. My ridgid 4510 says a max 6" diameter dado set. Now I could get an 8" set on it but if I stacked one more than about 3/8" it would start wiping out the riving knife hardware. :smile:


----------



## Towtruck (Jan 3, 2012)

*Craftsman saw*

The owners manual for my very old Craftsman 10" saw, says "the spacer washer is not necessary when using Dado blades".
I use a Freud 8" dado set that cuts up to 13/16 slot, and have a full nut of threads.


----------

